

Declared vs. duck-ish typing in Rust - kibwen
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2012/04/10/declared-vs-duckish-typing/

======
kibwen
Submitted because I've never seen any precedents for duckish (ducky?) typing
in static languages before. Curious if people with more extensive systems
programming backgrounds have any opinions.

Wikipedia says that Boo and C# allow you to add annotations in order to make
type checking more dynamic, but (from what I can tell) the purpose of this
discussion for Rust is to make duck typing require _less_ boilerplate than the
statically-typed alternative, if the programmer so desires.

